# Preauricular sinus tract excision



## Jarant (Aug 3, 2010)

I have an op note stating using a lacrimal probe the preauricular sinus pit was entered and the tract was probed. The sinus tract was identified with prulent material and culture was obtained.  The path report came back stating negative for malignancy.  Patient has benign squamous mucossa.  So my question is what cpt code is used for this.  I though about using 11770 but it really does not say a cyst.  Any help would be great.

Jenny CPC


----------

